# dents in side of motorhome



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

got a few dents in motorhome (alloy sides)
has anybody had things like this repaired,does the repair come out ok 
or do people jut leave them,they do annoy me as know they are there


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I had a dent caused by what I assume must have been a shopping trolley in a supermarket car park. I stuck an amber side reflector over it.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, reflectors are great for these small dents and don't look out of place is you put one of the same place on the other side.

Dave


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

wont cure mine unfortunately


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

dave-rsvr said:


> wont cure mine unfortunately


I've got those dents too mate, the type that look like they have been caused by very small pieces of stone or grit that have been flicked up by passing traffic. I have just learned to live with them 

Steve


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah i got one on the side of my van first time out, a big dent about 3 inch long, by some stupid woman getting out of here car at the blackpool campsite.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

this is the very reason i didnt buy a 2010 as new autoquest 180 when offered it at £25,000...

the dents are inevitable and look horendous on a smooth body and are not easy to repair....


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I have dents too and would like to get them fixed but don't know where to go.

One is in the door - looks like someone opened their door onto it in a car park. I assume any body shop could do it, but I have no idea what is involved or how expensive it would be.

Others are on the motorhome body, which is obviously not like a metal door. Scrapes from black taxis turning in my street. 

Also, I have some scratches on the bumpers from inadvertently scraping too close to raised humps with stones in them. 

I also have some scratches up high from tree branches.

Is there a place that would do all of them and make it look like new? And will it cost me and arm and a leg?


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Dents*

Seem to remember that someone called the caravan medic were advertising they could remove small dents.Think they advertise in the CC MAG!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is the answer

http://www.thecaravanmedic.co.uk/

Dave p


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dave think I prefer your previous avatar gif


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Here is the answer
> 
> http://www.thecaravanmedic.co.uk/
> 
> Dave p


Fab thanks. Have sent them website message. Coolio


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Here is the answer
> 
> http://www.thecaravanmedic.co.uk/
> 
> Dave p


has anybody used these ?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Many years ago for a caravan body dent. Result of neighbour flicking up stones whilst mowing the lawn. Half the price of local dealer and they come to your home

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Kev1 said:


> Dave think I prefer your previous avatar gif


Thanks, which one. I have now moved on a bit :lol:

Dave p


----------

